# urgent help needed!



## miri82 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All! 

I know things are hard here in Greece and the last thing on people's mind are animals but two days ago I had 3 new born kittens left on my balcony. I have trimmed their umbilical cords, bathed them and fed them every 2 hours for the last 2 days. they are very healthy and strong but I can't care for them any longer, I have a full time job and can't take any more time off not to mention a very unimpressed dog. 

I have contacted all the local vets, posted on fb and made contact with animal action greece but so far no luck. 

these little things don't deserve to suffer or die when all they need is a little care. 

if anyone here can open their heart and take in these little fluff balls I will happily contribute to formula and supplies! they need regular feeding every 3 hours and should open their eyes in the next 5 or 6 days. 

I am in Vari, attiki. 

thanks for reading...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you find someone to help you with these little mites


----------



## geotelford (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello please try and contact SPAZ they used to have centres only in Agina but I think now all over Attica, hope you find someone to help, I lived in Greece for many years but now in UAE.
George


----------



## miri82 (Jul 7, 2015)

Update: I now have 3 very healthy very happy 2 month old kittens. All are fully house trained and very clean and quiet and super affectionate. I have had no luck finding new homes for them despite every effort. soon I will have no choice but to put them on the road as my landlord is not happy.
if anybody would like a wonderful house pet please message me for more info or pics. they are 2 girls and one boy.
i can provide litter tray, blanket, bowls and a little food to take with each kitten to help start you off. 

thanks for reading


----------

